# Bachmann Climax parts



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

I need the side flywheel and attaching pin for my Climax. Bachmann says they don't have the parts. The numbers are G118X-OZ001 (flywheel) and G118BX-MT58 (pin) Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks,

John


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

J, I looked at mine, you could possible use a 1-72 round head screw and nut, with a locktite to keep it from coming loose. Bachmann did a nice job when they made that one.


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick Jr said:


> J, I looked at mine, you could possible use a 1-72 round head screw and nut, with a locktite to keep it from coming loose. Bachmann did a nice job when they made that one.


 Hi Nick. There is no clearance behind the flywheel for a nut. But I still need the flywheel.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Bachmann does have the parts but you have to buy a few more as well.










Center Gear Box (G Climax) [G118X-00S01] - $68.19 : Bachmann Trains Online Store!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

How 'bout: Grind off and drill where the post presently is, a 1-72 flat head with the head slightly countersunk behind the flywheel, space it out with a couple more washers to clear the flywheel rim and have the nut on the out side, of course maybe with a drop of litetite and then painted black?? Sorry best I could come up with. I guess you also have to adhere the fly wheel back to gather. About that: a thin strip of brass shaped to fit the perimeter, soldered ends together then press fitted to the outer rim. Let us know what you finally come up with, aside purchasing the whole Do Da.


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

I can see that. Thank you , Pete


Nick Jr said:


> How 'bout: Grind off and drill where the post presently is, a 1-72 flat head with the head slightly countersunk behind the flywheel, space it out with a couple more washers to clear the flywheel rim and have the nut on the out side, of course maybe with a drop of litetite and then painted black?? Sorry best I could come up with. I guess you also have to adhere the fly wheel back to gather. About that: a thin strip of brass shaped to fit the perimeter, soldered ends together then press fitted to the outer rim. Let us know what you finally come up with, aside purchasing the whole Do Da.


Thanks Nick and Pete, Some good suggestions.


----------



## Jackpeter1 (Feb 28, 2019)

GEt me a drawing and I can resin print you a replacement or 2 .


----------



## Jackpeter1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Or I can machine one out of brass or steel


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

Jackpeter1 said:


> Or I can machine one out of brass or steel



Wow, that's quite an offer. Where are you located?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like Jackpeter1 has the solution, or several solutions, and yes quite a generous offer.


----------



## Jackpeter1 (Feb 28, 2019)

I am in Appleton Wis . I do a a lot of work in solid works and have 2 resin printers a large format and small format. I am currently working on parts for F scale locos . Here are some pics of the drawings and printed parts . 2nd to last print is the Worthington printed in F scale The last pic is a F scale pump and an O scale one . SO anything is possible


----------



## Jackpeter1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh and yes the Offer stands . I love doing the drawing and the printing . The cost for resin for small parts is very small . I love the challenge someday I am hoping to have a small business selling these parts. I am a maintenance manager at a paper convertor but getting older. And my real passion is trains so if I cant build a railroad right now I can help others .

John E.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I'm sure there is already a large demand for parts that you can and will make. Will thrive for sure.


----------



## Jackpeter1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks Nick . I am hoping to do that . I need people at this point to tell me what they can use so I can get them drawn up. It is hard to know what people need but if it can be drawn up it can be printed I think .


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, just curious: I read where some things can be printed using Stainless Steal, which I assume can withstand heat. Asking because possibly in the future some of that have live steamers may need parts that are no longer available, like Asters or discontinued models from other manufacturers.


----------



## Jackpeter1 (Feb 28, 2019)

yes they can be printed in Stainless . I don't have that ability . I would have to do the drawings then send them out to shapeways or other companies. But entirely possible


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> a thin strip of brass shaped to fit the perimeter, soldered ends together then press fitted to the outer rim


I do like that idea, Nick. It should enable the flywheel to be acc'd together and held in one piece.

Regarding the pin, it isn't clear from the photos if the boss (the protrusion that the pin fits in to,) is still on one side of the flywheel, or if it broke off? If it still exists, than all you need is something to hold the rod onto the boss - I'm sure you have a variety of nails with heads that will do the job.


----------



## Jackpeter1 (Feb 28, 2019)

I have a Bachman Climax that I could take apart to get a good look at the part needed


----------

